# Nuun Official Return with New Revived Chronograph Collection



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

Interesting how the subdials are not round, they have straight(ish) sides.


----------



## SOK40 (Aug 9, 2021)

Never heard of this brand before, but got to say I am not keen on the styling. 
They are cheap looking to me, poor designs. Almost look like something you'd see on AliExpress for $30. 

But just my opinion. As I said, first time I have heard of the brand and they could be very well built and good vfm.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Honestly the legibility of those subdials is atrocious. Overall the legibility isn't that great it seems.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Lena Michaels said:


> Nuun Official are the hottest and best-kept secret to come out of the Gulf so far this decade and most probably a good piece of the last decade too. Nuun Official produces sophisticated and ultra-modern watches


Ooohhh boy... someone needs to ease off the hallucinogens





Lena Michaels said:


> The new Chronograph’s unisex design appeals to both men and women, providing a new spin on a timeless classic. It follows Nuun Official’s original Chronograph, launched in 2019 and is rebuilt to suit the needs of young and active professionals.


Timeless classic?  What in the world!?!?!




Lena Michaels said:


> The new Chronograph collection from Nuun Official is a robust and appealingly delightful watch.


Appealingly delightful... well some may think so. I am not one of the "some".


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

SOK40 said:


> Never heard of this brand before, but got to say I am not keen on the styling.
> They are cheap looking to me, poor designs. Almost look like something you'd see on AliExpress for $30.
> 
> But just my opinion. As I said, first time I have heard of the brand and they could be very well built and good vfm.


I mean, I've heard of Nuun, but as a sports wafer you add to water.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

teckel12 said:


> Interesting how the subdials are not round, they have straight(ish) sides.


I think we call that rounded squares....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The watch is nice, but I don't think it is USD$435 nice considering that the Miyota OS21 costs only USD$21 cased inside a plastic case with a rubber strap. I thought a Swatch chrono was expensive but this is expensive on another level.


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

"Arabia markers" made my morning.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Saw other models of Nuun for $120-130.
Why is this model so expensive?


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> I think we call that rounded squares....


Look more like squared circles to me.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The subdials look like being painted by kids, somehow half-baked.
Well, unfortunately we have to live with this kind of sponsored „Watch Industry News“. No news from Geneva Watch Days ?


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)

su
[QUOTE="supawabb said:


> Ooohhh boy... someone needs to ease off the hallucinogens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you left out

"a must-have timepiece that’s guaranteed to be a staple in your wardrobe."

it's shameful, shill prose that was paid for by the brand. only lena did an awful job writing it. very low effort. she could have at least tried to make it sound credible and not filled with bs and filler.


----------



## Khaja (Aug 1, 2020)

Case shape looks too much like the Nautilus. And I hate the nautilus.


----------



## jupe (Apr 21, 2021)

That ad copy is something else. These look like and are likely garbage.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

pIonEerOFtHeNiLe said:


> you left out
> 
> "a must-have timepiece that’s guaranteed to be a staple in your wardrobe."
> 
> it's shameful, shill prose that was paid for by the brand. only lena did an awful job writing it. very low effort. she could have at least tried to make it sound credible and not filled with bs and filler.



You are correct, I did miss that. Too many over size photos, and far too much BS to read it all. By the time I read as much of the nonsense as I did, I was mentally exhausted. I was thinking to myself, how does someone think others will believe this?


----------



## jlugo (Mar 22, 2020)

Not a fan. If it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck…


----------



## Kyle911 (5 mo ago)

Wasn't that bad until I got to the price. That watch and that price just do not match in my view.


----------



## MichaelvonEnzberg (Jul 18, 2018)

Looks a bit childish


----------



## jmichaelc (Mar 30, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> The watch is nice, but I don't think it is USD$435 nice considering that the Miyota OS21 costs only USD$21 cased inside a plastic case with a rubber strap. I thought a Swatch chrono was expensive but this is expensive on another level.


Goodness. I initially thought "A bit pricey for a microbrand unless that's a Sellita SW-200 movement instead of a PT5000 or NH35, but my bigger worry is the coating on the case: PVD or DLC -- either one will eventually scratch and show the stainless or titanium below".

But plastic and a Miyota OS21? I guess some will value it /because/ it's expensive, but... wow.

I do like the orange and black. It would look silly on my smaller wrists, but it's a nice combo.

Oh, and mission ready? At 100M water resistance? I was initially going to joke about being so happy that it's mission ready (how many watches aren't mission ready), but then I saw the 100M. The rule of thumb I learned is that 100M is good for the pool, maybe, 200M for surfing and skin diving, and 300M or greater for actual missions.

I feel like a bit of a heel with these criticisms, but with that price and the marketing wording, I'd expect something tough and waterproof. For the sake of discussion we'll say that quartz is better than automatic for "missions", but that still leaves us with the price and the case material. At least the crystal is sapphire.


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

I see Nuun, I think to Nuun hydration, a powdered drink...


----------



## sashimiface (Oct 9, 2020)

10buck ali watch with some colors :/ they also sell an NH35 piece for 700usd…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcus_1110 (Dec 18, 2021)

very interesting.


----------



## PhantomLamb (Apr 17, 2018)

Looks like something out of a vending machine.


----------



## i29gman (Oct 19, 2017)

Or a cereal box. Maybe paired with a super decoder ring.


----------



## Mjsusc (Jan 29, 2020)

SOK40 said:


> Never heard of this brand before, but got to say I am not keen on the styling.
> They are cheap looking to me, poor designs. Almost look like something you'd see on AliExpress for $30.
> 
> But just my opinion. As I said, first time I have heard of the brand and they could be very well built and good vfm.


Agreed. They look slightly nautilusy but not in an attractive way


----------



## adrianC7 (4 mo ago)

Never heard of this brand. Flashy colors, personally not my style but could be for a younger audience.


----------



## theonewatchman (4 mo ago)

That sub dial on the left does not have a minute marker but each 2.5 minute. That is very difficult chronograph to use, in addition to the poor legibility.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

theonewatchman said:


> That sub dial on the left does not have a minute marker but each 2.5 minute. That is very difficult chronograph to use, in addition to the poor legibility.


Funny you said that. The left register on the Miyota OS21 counts up to 60 minutes for 1 rotation on the dial. So, each marker equals 5 minutes. How did you derive it as 2.5 minutes? Does the Arabic numerals say otherwise, ie. 30 minutes instead of 60?


----------



## theonewatchman (4 mo ago)

BundyBear said:


> Funny you said that. The left register on the Miyota OS21 counts up to 60 minutes for 1 rotation on the dial. So, each marker equals 5 minutes. How did you derive it as 2.5 minutes? Does the Arabic numerals say otherwise, ie. 30 minutes instead of 60?


My bad, you are right, I was not paying attention, thinking it is a typical swiss movement 30 minute register (hence 2.5 minutes) rather than 5 minutes.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Q: How many of our watches will you be buying?
A: Nuun


----------

